# Dexter tv series "no spoilers"- just opinion on ending



## tenkai_2.0 (Sep 23, 2013)

Dexter tv series "no spoilers"- just opinion on ending

what was your opinion on the ending?
I thought it ended terribly.

how would you have ended it?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 23, 2013)

*No Spoilers* I thought it was good. I liked it.


----------



## NapalmOmega (Sep 23, 2013)

Could have been so much better ,but thats what happens when have crappy writers.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 23, 2013)

I haven't watched it yet, but considering how shit Dexter has been, I'm looking forward to a hysterically awful conclusion. It'll be my 97% match made in heaven.







_Never forget._


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Sep 23, 2013)

I loved the episode. I feel like the ending could have been done differently. Not sure if there could have been a better one though.


----------



## tenkai_2.0 (Sep 23, 2013)

it should have ended season 2.....


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 23, 2013)

tenkai_2.0 said:


> it should have ended season 2.....


 
I liked all the seasons, so I will just be happy you're not in charge of what plays on television. =P


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 23, 2013)

In all honesty, the show isn't even Dexter anymore. After season 4, that's when it stopped being Dexter.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know whether to laugh or to scream. Oh my God, that was just so... "bad" doesn't even describe it. There are no words to describe... everything about that finale, about the whole entire season. I hate Dexter. I hate every single episode retroactively, knowing now that it all led to this.



This is an accurate metaphor for it all. I'm Ron Burgundy, the restaurant owner is the creative team, and the steaming hunk of cat shit is Dexter.



omgpwn666 said:


> I liked all the seasons, so I will just be happy you're not in charge of what plays on television. =P


 
Likewise, friend. Oh my God, likewise.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 23, 2013)

The meaning behind the ending was alright but the way it was executed was fucking disgusting.

EDIT: Who am I kidding even the meaning sucked ass.

What got to me the most was that for the past four seasons this show has blatantly tried to appeal to morons by explaining each action Dexter is going to take step by step with the help of terrible narration and a ghost that should have been gone after Season 1 and then they suddenly drop some weird ending with no explanation and expect fans to be okay with it even though half of the fans Dexter has gathered over the past four years don't even know what good TV is.

Thank Christ this is over.


----------



## nando (Sep 23, 2013)

i'm relieved it is over. i would have stopped watching a while ago but this is one of the shows i watch together with the old "ball and ball" so i couldn't stop. thank god it is over. the last season was specially horrible. 

every contrived line harrison said about hanna gave me diarrhea… literarily.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 23, 2013)

Comprehensive review of the episode:

No.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 18, 2014)

I enjoyed Dexter, all 8 seasons long, happily watched it. The ending was okay in my opinion, the last season was a bit slow in the middle but I still found it very enjoyable. I find it a pity the series is over, it was very long but I didn't mind, all found it enjoyable and fun to watch. I'll miss the show, and I'll miss the 2 amazing wives Dexter had


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2014)

Spoiler










 
But guess what? We're not through the woods yet.

Showtime says that a Dexter spinoff would star Michael C. Hall.

Please, Showtime, stop. I just want to get off Dexter Morgan's Wild Ride!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 19, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


How is a Dexter spin-off staring Michael C Hall not Dexter? Whatever if Scott Buck is involved then it won't work anyway.

EDIT: “So it would be about lumberjacks then?” a reporter snarked, and Nevins said he wanted questions on a different topic.

This quote filled me with all kinds of joy.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 19, 2014)

the arc leading to the ending over the final few seasons was awful. Season 4 was the best. Goddamn was John Lithgow amazing in that role; never knew he had it in him.


----------



## Icealote (Jan 22, 2014)

I felt it was anti climatic. I was like aww really? That's it? 

Anyone know how close the TV series are to the books? Or if the books keep going?


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 22, 2014)

Icealote said:


> I felt it was anti climatic. I was like aww really? That's it?
> 
> Anyone know how close the TV series are to the books? Or if the books keep going?


The series diverges after the first season, I think.


----------

